# British lawn mower museum website



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yes, there is a museum, and I'll bet it is wonderful to see. Some interesting photos, and they claim to have old royal mowers on display. I imagine the King or Queen in residence at the time never touched these machines, but they are still old and because of their historical value, impecably maintained. Here is a link:

http://dspace.dial.pipex.com/town/square/gf86/


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Some cool old mowers they had in England this one is a JP Water Cooled 1926
This machine has a water cooled engine. Cast aluminum side frame, and the special cutters are designed to send the grass to the center of the grass box.

They believe this to be the best lawn mower ever made. It should as it cost twice as much as a car in 1926.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=69949>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a cool little rider 

British Anzani Lawn rider
An interesting ride-on mower from the 1960's, once owned by Hawker Siddley famous for their airplane manufacturing.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=69950>


----------

